# Looking For Any Info On My Pocket Watch



## analogkid (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello, I just received a pocket watch from my Mother that my Father had before passing away. I tried goggling the watch and found no information. I have a post on the UK site thinking he was in England for a couple of years during the war. I would be grateful for any feedback in regards to where the manufacture is located, and if still in business, or any other information on this pocket watch. The only markings that I can find is the name Brette Phillipe, or Phillepe. It's hard to read the name.

Thx


----------



## analogkid (Jun 29, 2011)

analogkid said:


> I do not have the ability to provide images at this time because of a recent break-in, so I figure the next best would be the below info.
> 
> Thx


The name "Brette Phillipe" is in italics, right below in uppercase font is "CHRONO" All the letters are black including the hour-minute-and second. It has a white face. The material reminds me of brushed brass. The hinge is located at the bottom . The cover is not solid but has a pattern cut in it. It has a spear shape at each of the four points of XII , III, VI, AND IX with the tip touching the outer rim. It has a curl look flaring out from the spear shape. I would say about 30% of the face exposes the clock itself. The back has a design where the middle depicts a sun image with curving lines, not solid. The rest of the etched patterns look like exclamation points with it's top leaning to the right. These exclamation images are not all the same size. The top has a typical rotator that sets the time. The circumference is 1 3/4 "", with it's depth at 1/2 ""


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you upload some pictures?

Andreas


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, more pics will help, can you get a friend to take a pic? re-posting this and asking the same question does not :bangin:

I thought my post about it had been deleted but have just realised it was on a different thread....... Life is confusing enough..... :blink:


----------

